# Hindi: Basic phrases



## macta123

Dear Friends,

 Few Hindi phrases given below

 Namaste = Hello
 Aapka naam kya hain? = What is your name?
   Answer = Mera naam ____ hain
 Aap kaun hain? = Who are you?
   Answer =  Mein ______(name/designation) hoon.

 Aap kahan sey aaye hain? = Where have you come from?
   Answer = Mein ______(provenence)  sey aaya hoon. 

 Aap kahan sey aa rahey hain? = Where are you comming from?
   Answer = Mein ______ (provenence) sey aa raha hoon.

 Aap kahan jaogey ? = Where will you go? (in future)
   Answer = Mein _______(destination) jaunga. 

 Aap kahan ja rahey ho? = Where are you going? (in Present)
    Answer = Mein ________(destination) ja raha hoon.

 Aap Jao. = You go (Imperative)
 Aap Aao = You come (Imperative)
 Aap Aiye = You come (formal) ;  Aap jayiey = You go (formal)

Rest later..


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

thank you very much macta  ..


----------



## badgrammar

Namaste macta!

I have a question for you about the proper way to use "Namaskar"?  Because sometimes I hear it as a greeting, sometimes it seems to be "thank you".  But I also learned "Choukria" (which resembles the Arabic "Chokran", sorry for spelling), and also a word that sounds like "Nani vaat" (but I think that is not Hindi).

I am confused on how to say thank you properly, maybe you can explain...

Edited to add that I just found your other very helpful thread on Hindi and Urdu!  But still it would be great if you could explain for namaskar!

Dhanyawaad 

" Re: Lets talk about Hindi
Hello,
Hindi and Urdu is commonly classified as Hindustani languages.
Hindi has many words derived from Sanskrit while Urdu has many words from Arabic/Urdu. Urdu is written in Arabic script (from Right to Left [caligraphy] ) but Hindi has Devanagiri script
Many vocabularies (or words) are different in Hindi and Urdu
for example: Hindi - Dhanyawaad for Thank you
and Shukriya for Thank you in Urdu
Darakth for Tree in Urdu and Ped for Tree in Hindi 
and so on... "


----------



## macta123

Hello,

  The right way of saying Hello is Namaste or Namaskar.

  Shukrian = Thank you (in Urdu)  = comes from Shukran (Arabic) meaning is same ie. Thank you.

   In proper Hindi we use Dhanyavad. But in cities over North India people sometimes say Dhanyavad or otherwise Shukriya. Both ar OK!!

    In Urdu  Hello = Aadab (Generally;Colloq.)  or  Aasalam alaykum (Generally; Formal)

So for Hello you may use either Namaste (which is more informal)
OR  Namaskar (Which is more formal)


----------



## Pivra

I want to know some basic Hindi grammar lol....


----------



## Roshini

But for Urdu, what does purani or prani mean? Is it nevermind/ don't bother?


----------



## macta123

Purani means old.

Yeh to purani baat hain - It it an old issue (It doesn't matters now)

Prani  is Hindi/Sanskrit  for living being


----------



## macta123

Hello,

Ek Aadmi = One man
Vah Aadmi = That man
Yeh Aadmi = This man
Is Aadmi Ka = This man's + masculin
Is Aadmi Ki = This man's + feminine
Is Aadmi ki biwi = This man's wife.
Is Aadmi ka bhai = This man's brother

But =  Yeh aadmi yahan aaya tha = This man came here.
         Yeh aadmi jayega = This man will go
          Voh aadmi aaya tha = That person came.

Ek aadmi ithar aa raha hey = One man is comming here.
Vah aadmi ithar aa raha hey = That man is comming here.

And so on...


----------



## Roshini

In hindi, how do you say nevermind? But there's one word which starts with the letter P. I'm not sure what it is. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## macta123

Nevermind = Dhyan mat do (Don't concentrate of it [it doesn't matter] )
              or  Kuch nahin hoga ( It won't do any harm )
              or Chodo = Leave it  ( More common in colloq. form )

I don't know = Pata nahin.

 If you can give me more appropriate example using " Nevermind ", I may convey the answer better.


----------



## macta123

Basic Hindi Grammar

Raju ek achha ladka hain.

Here Raju is a  Name so it is a Noun 
Achha means Good and it Adjective.

Voh ek achha ladka hain.

Her Voh = He  (Thus it is a pronoun)

Mein ek achha insaan hoon. 
Here Mein = Me or I  (This it is a pronoun)

Yeh Raju ka kammez hain. Yeh kameez purana hain.
This is Raju's shirt. This is an old shirt


----------



## Roshini

I don't know what examples, but I know that it is Hindi, maybe more of a different hindi. When ask someone to sit down(for a guest), or maybe you were to cook something for a guest, then they say, don't bother, how do you say that in Hindi. ???


----------



## macta123

In Hindi  you say for Don't bother -
                             Iski koi zarurat nahin, shukria (in Hindustani) 
                             Takaluff ki koi zarurat nahin ( in Urdu)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Pathariey = Sit down 
like in Aayie, Pathariye = Come and have a seat.

To Serve = Parosna
Please, come and serve = Aaiye parosiey


----------



## macta123

Hello Roshini

I got the Urdu word you were asking for
Parvah nahin

It can be used to say " Never mind " but mainly in Urdu
and Parvah nahin is mainly used as "not to concentrate upon" or "care upon"

For eg. Aandhi ki parvah kiye bagair woh sadak pey utara.
Inspite of the storm, he came to the street/road.

In saab cheezon par parvah mat karo.
Don't mind these things. / I don't care upon these things.


----------



## Elvira

Me gustaría conocer si existe traducción para esas frases en español:

Would like to know if exist hindi-spanish on this phrases.

Thank's

Elvira


----------



## Pivra

How do I use noun declension in Hindi?


----------



## macta123

What is noun declension?


----------



## Roshini

Oh there it is, Thank you so very much macta123! My mother can speak fluent hindi and urdu, but I hardly understand a word she says. But still am able to understand them. Thanks.


----------



## achax

Hola Elvira,

Mi Espanol esta no muy bien pero si usted quiere conocer acerca traducir de Espanol a Hindi o vice versa, yo puedo intentar.

Pivra,

We do not have noun declensions in Hindi.

We do have noun declensions in Sanskrit where the word for declension is "Karak" (pronounced Car ruck).

There are 8 such declensions and each has 3 levels of number, namely, singular, dual and plural.

All nouns in Sanskrit are classified according to the vowel sound of the ending of the word (words which appear to end with a consonant are deemed to end with an 'uh' sound). All declension tables strictly follow these rules.


----------



## achax

Roshni,

Hindi is very situational. Also one is encouraged to express oneself in ones own words. So while there are many possible answers, it really depends on what you wish to say. 

I would probably say " Rehne dijiyay, phir kabhi" which means, "let it be (this time), some other time (perhaps)", the words in brackets left unsaid can nevertheless be presumed. However, this presupposes that there can be another time. A shukria at the beginning would sound more polite.


----------



## Illuminatus

Hindi does have Noun Declension, though it is not as strict and regular as Sanskrit. Native speakers never give grammar a conscious thought, and that is probably the reason _achax_ missed it.

Examples

Kitaab = Book
Kitaabei(n) = Book_s

__of books_ = Kitaabo(n) ka/ki/ke (Possessive/Genitive Case)

Read up about the case system here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindi-Urdu_grammar#Usages_of_nominal_forms


----------



## achax

MORE ON DECLENSIONS

Unlike in Sanskrit where the declension lies within the word itself, in Hindi it is provided by an added word. 

The 8 declensions in Sanskrit are given with their Hindi equivalents for the masculine, word ending with uh, singular. the word used to illustrate is Surya or Sun.

Declension    Significance        Sanskrit    Hindi

Karta            Normative          Suryuh     Surya
Karm             To Surya           Suryum    Surya Ko
Karan            From Surya         Suryain   Surya Se
Sampradan     For Surya           Suryata   Surya ke liye
Apadan          By Surya            Surye      Surya se
Sambandh       Surya's            Suryasya   Surya ka
Adhikaran       In/on Surya       Suryeh      Surya me/pe/par
Sambodhan     Exclamation    Hey Surya!   Hey Surya!

In Sanskrit, the declensions change with word type. In Hindi, the added words remain the same irrespective of the nature of the basic word. For example if the word were, say Radha or Rishi, in Sanskrit the respective declensions would be quite different from the version given above but in Hindi the added words would be the same.


----------



## Illuminatus

The cases are denoted by additional words, but, in some cases, the noun concerned may also undergo a change, as illustrated in my previous post.


----------



## Lugubert

Illuminatus said:


> The cases are denoted by additional words, but, in some cases, the noun concerned may also undergo a change, as illustrated in my previous post.


Exactly. Good link.

To summarize, there are two cases for nouns, direct and oblique; three if you include the not overwhelmingly common vocative. (Like the young Winston Churchill is supposed to have protested in Latin class: "But I never say 'O Table!'")

And it can be argued that pronouns come in five cases. You can't reduce that number by stripping them of suffixes.


----------

